
The Department of Statistics Online Learning - kercker
https://onlinecourses.science.psu.edu/statprogram/
======
kercker
I find this site greatly useful.

Undergraduate courses STAT 100: Statistical Concepts and Reasoning

    
    
        STAT 200: Elementary Statistics
    
        STAT 414: Introduction to Probability Theory
    
        STAT 415: Introduction to Mathematical Statistics
    
        STAT 461: Analysis of Variance
    
        STAT 462: Applied Regression Analysis
    
        STAT 464: Applied Nonparametric Statistics
    
        Statistical Analysis System Programming (STAT 480/481/482)
    
            STAT 480: Introduction to SAS
    
            STAT 481: Intermediate SAS
    
            STAT 482: Advanced Topics in SAS
    
        STAT 484: Topics in R Statistical Language
    
        STAT 485: Intermediate Topics in R Statistical Language
    

\-----------------------------------------------------------

Graduate Courses Statistical Analysis System Programming

    
    
        STAT 480 - Introduction to SAS (1 credit)
        STAT 481 - Intermediate SAS (1 credit)
        STAT 482 - Advanced Topics in SAS (1 credit)
        STAT 484 - Topics in R Statistical Language
        STAT 485 - Intermediate Topics in R Statistical Language
    

Theoretical Foundations

    
    
        STAT 414 - Introduction to Probability Theory
        STAT 415 - Introduction to Mathematical Statistics
        STAT 464 - Applied Nonparametric Statistics
    

Graduate Level Courses

    
    
        STAT 500 - Applied Statistics*
        STAT 501 - Regression Methods*
        STAT 502 - Analysis of Variance and Design of Experiments
        STAT 503 - Design of Experiments
        STAT 504 - Analysis of Discrete Data
        STAT 505 - Applied Multivariate Statistical Analysis
        STAT 506 - Sampling Theory and Methods
        STAT 507 - Epidemiological Research Methods
        STAT 509 - Design and Analysis of Clinical Trials
        STAT 510 - Applied Time Series Analysis
    
        * For students just beginning the Graduate Certificate or the Masters in Applied Statistics program, STAT 500 then STAT 501 would be the recommended courses to begin your study.
    
    

Advanced Application of Statistical Methods

    
    
        STAT 897D - Applied Data Mining I
    

Capstone Experience

    
    
        STAT 580/581 - Statistical Consulting Practicum Sequence

